# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Dienekes' Anthropometric Calculator

## Mzungu mchagga

I've just used this 'Anthropometric Calculator' for males (there is another one for females, too), to see which country I mostly fit in to from my facial structures: http://dienekes.awardspace.com/calc/anthro/

My stunning result was: Greek!  :Smile:  With Bulgarian coming in second! lol

Wow, I've never realized it, but yeah, if I was much higher pigmented than now -I am acually very fair skinned- I could pass as a southern Balkan person. My looks are not unusual for the southern part of Eastern Germany. So possibly it's a remnant of my Sorbian or other Slavic genes.

----------


## St Delcambre

Cool find Mzungu! I wouldn't put much into the results but it definitely seems like fun. I'm just wondering how hard of a time Aquiline-beaked fellows like myself are going to have accurately measuring that n-sn dimension!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ryes

It is a tool made by Dienekes so I guess a lot of us will end up being Greek ! lol

----------


## St Delcambre

> It is a tool made by Dienekes so I guess a lot of us will end up being Greek ! lol



Haha, as soon as I saw the name of the test developer I thought the same thing.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> It is a tool made by Dienekes so I guess a lot of us will end up being Greek ! lol


Probably yes!  :Laughing: 

I wasn't able to measure every line accuratly. For example nose inclination was very difficult, so I just varied with a few estimations. But still, after every estimation the result still remained Greek *lol*

----------


## iapetoc

This calculator uses a maximum likelihood classified based on data from L.G. Farkas et al., International Anthropometric Study of Facial Morphology in Various Ethnic Groups/Races. Journal of Craniofacial Surgery. 16(4):615-646, July 2005.

----------


## Knovas

The Euro-DNA-Calc it's easier, not real for everybody, but it's okay to see the major component. I prefer it.

----------


## iapetoc

> I've just used this 'Anthropometric Calculator' for males (there is another one for females, too), to see which country I mostly fit in to from my facial structures: http://dienekes.awardspace.com/calc/anthro/
> 
> My stunning result was: Greek!  With Bulgarian coming in second! lol
> 
> Wow, I've never realized it, but yeah, if I was much higher pigmented than now -I am acually very fair skinned- I could pass as a southern Balkan person. My looks are not unusual for the southern part of Eastern Germany. So possibly it's a remnant of my Sorbian or other Slavic genes.


Don't worry, you 're only problem is that your child will born with millions of Eu to pay  :Grin:

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Well this calculator is not designed to show to which ethnicity you are mostly related to, but which ethnicity your face (FACE only, not even the rest of the head is taken into account) matches closest the average. From my point I can only tell that I have never thought about looking Greek. But I've seen a lot of Greek people, and now when I compare it, there in fact is some similiarity. So at least I wouldn't consider it as too absurd.

Has anyone else yet tried this calculator?

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> Don't worry, you 're only problem is that your child will born with millions of Eu to pay


It is almost like a sign from the above to present me a mirror: "you look like a Greek", especially on this very day.  :Grin:

----------


## iapetoc

> Well this calculator is not designed to show to which ethnicity you are mostly related to, but which ethnicity your face (FACE only, not even the rest of the head is taken into account) matches closest the average. From my point I can only tell that I have never thought about looking Greek. But I've seen a lot of Greek people, and now when I compare it, there in fact is some similiarity. So at least I wouldn't consider it as too absurd.
> 
> Has anyone else yet tried this calculator?



I tried but it is difficult to measure my self,

----------


## edao

I tried it though I fear your prediction of everyone being greek may true.  :Grin: 

*Results of Anthropometric analysis*

Your best match is: *German* (according to all 14 measurements) and *Greek* (according to 11 independent measurements). See table _All Populations_ below for other close matches.
Your *tr-n* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for German
Your *n-gn* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for German
Your *en-ex* is more than 2 standard deviations from the average for German
Your *noseinclin* is more than 2 standard deviations from the average for GermanOverall, you are *1.8* standard deviations from the average German (according to all 14 measurements) and *1.05* standard deviations from the average Greek (according to 11 independent measurements).


Ja wie gehts!  :Good Job:

----------


## LeBrok

I'm Greek too, lol.

----------


## zanipolo

All Greek from me and my 2 brothers, although if you look at the independent column ( which is the only one that changes,) then I am croatian and my 2 brothers are german.

I am going to ask my mother some questions on that ...LOL

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> I tried it though I fear your prediction of everyone being greek may true. 
> 
> *Results of Anthropometric analysis*
> 
> Your best match is: *German* (according to all 14 measurements) and *Greek* (according to 11 independent measurements). See table _All Populations_ below for other close matches.
> Your *tr-n* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for German
> Your *n-gn* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for German
> Your *en-ex* is more than 2 standard deviations from the average for German
> Your *noseinclin* is more than 2 standard deviations from the average for GermanOverall, you are *1.8* standard deviations from the average German (according to all 14 measurements) and *1.05* standard deviations from the average Greek (according to 11 independent measurements).
> ...





> I'm Greek too, lol.





> All Greek from me and my 2 brothers, although if you look at the independent column ( which is the only one that changes,) then I am croatian and my 2 brothers are german.
> 
> I am going to ask my mother some questions on that ...LOL


Damn it! I want my money back!!!!  :Annoyed:

----------


## Dagne

and I am 100% Iranian! according to all paramerters and independent parameters 
That's so surprisingly cool, but how do these Iranians look like?

----------


## Dagne

A bust from The National Museum of Iran of Queen Musa, excavated by a French team in Khuzestan in 1939. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musa_of_Parthia

The features are similar to mine actually, big nose and eyes, but small mouth and ears... and very curly hair... So who knows perhaps Dieneke's calculator is not that bad at all and I'll can get my far forgotten family history track  :Rolleyes:

----------


## loladunas

wowwwwwwww¡¡¡ Azerbaijan lol ¡¡¡¡that´s so far from Spain¡¡¡ and greek (less far i guess) awsome, how great this test¡ ¿All we are greek? :)

----------


## Carlitos

Your *tr-n* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *tr-gn* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *n-gn* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *sn-gn* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *zy-zy* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *go-go* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *en-en* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *en-ex* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *ex-ex* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *n-sn* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *al-al* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *noseinclin* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *ch-ch* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek
Your *sa-sba* is less than 2 standard deviations from the average for Greek


Oh my good! I´m 100%100% greek of face, I'm still more busy now.

----------


## St Delcambre

Are there any versions of Euro-DNA-Calc that are more in-depth than just NW European SE European and Ashkenazi?

----------


## Carlitos

I misunderstood my results, all I get 2 less or lower than the Greek standard, what does?

----------


## Marianne

Greeks are everywhere! LOL

----------


## MOESAN

just a glance at this thread - but I find very unreliable these comparisons of faces dimensions to classify a man (or a woman) in a population - you can (if you are very acquainted to this job) try to figure out the phenotypical mixtures of a man, but comparing theses measurements to the mean measurements of a complete population is without sense - let's take 2 crossings, one: A+B, the other: C+D (the letters are for supposed well accepted 'pure' phenotypes) and sometimes, some of the results of these 2 different crossings can produce something very similar if you don't go further in the details, despite of the different origins - and the means of a population can correspond to NO genuine individual - it's just a play ...

----------

